# مساعدة..انظمة العقود



## Eng.BIM (26 مارس 2006)

الى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام من فضلكم
اين يمكن ان اجد معلومات عن انظمة العقود(التشريعات) الخاصة بالادارة الهندسية

مثلا مقارنة بين نظام عقود في دولة ما مع دولة اخرى
رجاء ساعدوني بسرعة لاني بحثت كثيرااااااااااااااا ولم اجد ما اريد

ومشكورين


----------



## the_magician (29 مارس 2006)

:81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## alfares95 (30 مارس 2006)

هذه أظنها أمور تختص بالدوائر الحكومية والإدارات الهندسية المختلفة , أو محاميين يعملون كمستشارين للدوائر الحكومية أو المكاتب الإستشارية الخاصة بالإستشارات الهندسية للمؤسسات والشركات والله أعلم


----------



## eng_shadi (30 مارس 2006)

You could find them in the govermental websits


----------



## Cost Engineer (8 أبريل 2006)

Salam
If you are looking for international Conditions of contract for Engineering works, please find below ilst of the apreviations of the most popular ones:

FIDIC forth edition 87
JCT 98
JCT MW
ICE
NEC
RIAI
MF
DOM
Most of the arabic conditions of contract for construction and Engineering contracts are based on one or more of the above. You can further search the web for the above apreviations (add conditions of contract ). In case you meant type of contract as in Lumpsum, cost plus, design-Build..etc please confirm and I will guide you (inshallah).
Hope the above is useful


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 أبريل 2006)

مكتب الشلقاني للمحاماة بالقاهرة لدية ترجمة عربية من الفيديك..............يرجي الاتصال


----------



## tshatat (9 مايو 2006)

اخواني من لديه نسخة عن الفدك على الورد يزودنا بعا وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## MAHMOUD 2 (17 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد وجدت نسخة من الفدك علي الوورد ارفقتها لكم
بالتوفيق


----------



## mohadelmohr (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وشكر خاص لمحمود2


----------



## eyadamk (26 مايو 2006)

سلام,
في العادة مثل هيك امور تجدها في مواقع وزارات العمل لكل دولة ... حيث ان هناك بعض الاختلافات في قوانين العمل من دولة لأخرى ...


----------



## عبد الكريم (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (28 مايو 2006)

*نماذج عقود*

السلام عليكم جميعا . ومشكورين على جهودكم لنشر العلم وجزاكم الله كل خيركأضافة متواضعة على موضوع نماذج العقود


----------



## ابو فرح سوريا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ mahmoud 2 بارك الله فيك كنت ابحث عنه طويلا


----------



## The Manager (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور للاخ محمود والاخ عيسى


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (15 ديسمبر 2006)

في العقود الهندسية هناك صيغة عقود ونماذج دولية ولا تختلف كتيرامن دولة لأخرى 
والصيغ التي ذكرها الزميل Cost Engineer تعتمد على استراتيجية العقد المتبعه حتى يتم اختيار النموذج المناسب منها. اود ان اذكر بان هناك خلط بين المواضيع التاليه:
- نماذج العقود
- إستراتيجيات التعاقد
- صيغة العقود
- أساليب التعاقد

ولكل منها طريقة مختلفة ولكن هناك من يخلط بين المسميات المذكورة ويقصد بها معنى واحد.


----------



## Mu7ammad (15 ديسمبر 2006)

... بارك الله فيكم اخوانى ...
... جعلنا الله جميعاً يد العون للاخرين ... 
​​


----------



## nagopc (3 فبراير 2007)

*جميع انواع العقود*

Contract Types
Two principal types of contracts: cost and fixed

Unit Price: 	Simple purchase order 
	Fixed price per unit of goods or service 
Cost-Plus-Award-Fee (CPAF): (from the Frame Book)
•	An award pool is created. The level of award is determined by an award committee. 
•	Buyers have more flexibility than CPIF. Subjective judgments can be used to determine rewards (such as a contractor's attitude). 
•	Type of contract is gaining with popularity. 
•	Downside: administrative cost is high due to award committee. 
The following contracts are ordered in increasing risk to the seller and decreasing risk to the buyer:
Cost-Plus-Percentage of Cost (CPPC):
•	Seller is reimbursed for allowable costs of performing the contract and receives as profit an agreed upon percentage of the costs. 
•	No limit on the seller's profit. If the seller's cost increases, so does the profit. 
•	Most undesirable type of contract from buyer's standpoint. 
•	Prohibited for federal government use. Used in private industry, particularly construction projects. 
•	Susceptible to abuse. No motivation for seller to decrease costs. 
	The buyer bears 100% of the risk. 
•	The buyer project manager must pay particular attention to the control of the labor and material costs so that the seller does not purposely increase these costs. 
•	Bottom line: no limit on seller's profit!
Cost-Plus-Fixed Fee (CPFF):•	Seller is reimbursed for allowable costs of performing the contract and receives as profit a fixed fee payment based on the percentage of the estimated costs. 
•	The fixed fee does not vary with actual costs unless the scope of work changes. 
•	Susceptible to abuse in that there is a ceiling on profit, but no motivation to decrease costs. 
•	Primarily used in research projects where the effort required to achieve success is uncertain until well after the contract is signed. 
•	Bottom line: limit on profit but no incentive to control costs.

Cost-Plus-Incentive Fee (CPIF):•	Seller is paid for allowable performance costs along with a predetermined fee and an incentive bonus. 
•	If the final costs are less than the expected costs, both the buyer and seller benefit by the cost savings based on a pre-negotiated sharing formula. 
•	The sharing formula reflects the degree of uncertainty faced by each party. 
•	Primarily used when contracts involve a long performance period with a substantial amount of hardware development and test requirements. 
	Risk is shared by both buyer and seller. •	Bottom line: provides incentive to seller to reduce costs by increasing profit potential.

Fixed Price-Plus-Incentive Fee (FPI):•	Most complex type of contract. 
•	Consists of target cost, target profit, target price, ceiling price, and share ratio. 
•	For every dollar the seller can reduce costs below the target cost, the savings will be shared by the seller and buyer based on the share ratio. 
•	The share ratio is a negotiated formula which reflects the degree of uncertainty faced by each party. •	If the costs exceed the ceiling price, the seller receives no profit. Regardless of the actual costs, the buyer pays no more than the ceiling price. 
	Risk is shared by both buyer and seller, but risk is usually higher for seller. •	Usually used when contracts are for a substantial sum and involve a long production time. 
•	Bottom line: provides incentive to decrease costs which in turn increases profits. If costs exceed a ceiling, then contractor is penalized.

Firm-Fixed Price (FFP):•	Seller agrees to perform a service or furnish supplies at the established contract price. 
•	Will also be called lump sum. 
	Seller bears the greatest degree of risk. •	Seller is motivated to decrease costs by producing efficiently. 
•	Best specifications are available and costs are relatively certain. 
•	Common type of contract. (Used by IBM) 

Examples of Contract TypesCPPC: Cost-Plus-Percentage of Cost	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Percentage: 10% ($100K)
	Estimated total price: $1,100K (Estimated cost + 10%*Estimated cost)
	If cost increases to $1,100K the total price would be $1,100K plus 10% of the actual costs = $1,210K.

CPFF: Cost-Plus-Fixed Fee	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Percentage: 10% ($100K)
	Estimated total price: $1,100K (Estimated cost + 10%*Estimated cost)
	If cost increases to $1,100K the total price would be $1,100K plus 10% of the original estimated costs = $1,200K.


CPIF: Cost-Plus-Incentive Fee	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Predetermined fee: $100K
	Sharing formula: 85/15 (buyer absorbs 85% of the uncertainty and the seller absorbs 15% of the risk)
	Actual cost: $800K
	Savings: $200K
	Seller gets: $800K + $100K + $30K = $930K (Actual cost + Fee + 15%*Savings)
	Buyer saves: $170K

FPI: Fixed Price-Plus-Incentive Fee	Target cost: $1,000K
	Target profit: $100K (Seller's fee)
	Target price: $1,100K
	Ceiling price: $1,200K (The maximum payout to the seller)
	Share ratio: 70/30

Example A:	Actual cost: $800K
	Savings: $200K (Target cost - Actual cost)
	Seller gets: $800K + $100K + 60K = $960K (Actual cost + fee + 30%*savings)
	Buyer saves: $140K
Example B:	Actual cost: $1,300K
	Seller gets: $1,200K (no profit and a $100K loss on costs)
	Buyer loses: $100K (the payout is $100K over Target price = Ceiling Price)

FFP: (Lump Sum) Firm-Fixed Price	Price: $1,000K
Example A:	Actual cost: $700K
	Seller makes a profit of $300K (Price - Actual Cost)
Example B:	Final cost $1,100K
	Seller loses $100K on contract​


----------



## م/أسامة (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله فهد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## mohamed hendy (24 ديسمبر 2009)

yes pls i need nec contract
new engineering contract 
can you please


----------



## mos (25 ديسمبر 2009)

تحياتى ..
هذا الكتاب تجده فى 
gigapedia .org

مع الشكر


----------

